
‘No Way I Can Lose’: Inside China’s Stock-Market Frenzy - Reedx
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/no-way-lose-inside-china-200000772.html
======
iammru
This is crazy. Old enough to remember 2000 and 2006 frenzy buying of anything.
Assuming that any assets (house, stock, etc) will continue to appreciate is
insane.

